# Menü-Vorlagen für NeroVision4



## CHAKKA1992 (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle, ich erstelle gerade eine DVD mit Bildern und Videos für meine Schule. Aber die Standerd-Menüs von NeroVision 4 sind nicht sehr anregend. Gibt es noch andere Menüvorlagen, außer denen im Templatepaket von Nero (Dowload auf nero.com)

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe!
MFG
chakka1992


----------

